# CERM Tenth Edtion Index Anyone?



## wtindal (Aug 27, 2015)

I know it's a very outdated edition of the CERM and that it does not have the construction portion; however, would anybody happen to have a PDF or any type of document for the *INDEX for the 10th edition CERM manual*? I plan on using this for the October 2015 exam because I've already tabbed it and I'm taking the construciton depth so I will have plenty of references on the AM construciton questions that aren't covered in the CERM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FatherTime (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, you've already justified using a book that is four editions and maybe 20 years out of date, and I know my comment isn't very useful, but using the 10th edition is probably the worst strategy for being ready for 'anything' on the exam I've heard. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 28, 2015)

Read through this thread and then contact the relevant person by PM.

http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=11755


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 28, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Read through this thread and then contact the relevant person by PM.
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=11755


Or, this one. 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20083


----------

